# Easy to get out?



## thrash (Oct 20, 2016)

Hi guys,

I'm considering a TT at the minute but I've learnt from every car I've had and I had an issue with my VW Scirocco, the issue being that I really struggled to get out of the car when parking. The doors were so long and heavy, I'd have to stick my leg out and let it shut on my leg and then slide along the side of the car and shut the door (so the car had to always be clean, else my clothes would clean it!). This was incredibly annoying, especially in the work car park! I imagine this was due to it being a 3 door, so the doors are longer to accommodate people getting in the back.

My current car (Merc A Class) doesn't have the same issue as it's a 5 door, I have a feeling the TT will be the same due to a similar shape chassis as the Scirocco?


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

thrash said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm considering a TT at the minute but I've learnt from every car I've had and I had an issue with my VW Scirocco, the issue being that I really struggled to get out of the car when parking. The doors were so long and heavy, I'd have to stick my leg out and let it shut on my leg and then slide along the side of the car and shut the door (so the car had to always be clean, else my clothes would clean it!). This was incredibly annoying, especially in the work car park! I imagine this was due to it being a 3 door, so the doors are longer to accommodate people getting in the back.
> 
> My current car (Merc A Class) doesn't have the same issue as it's a 5 door, I have a feeling the TT will be the same due to a similar shape chassis as the Scirocco?


We have a roadster and do acknowledge the same issues with our car. My wife tried a sline TT and found that getting in and out was even worse than a sport version due to the extra wide skirts on the sline as well as the long doors.This is why we choose the sport model.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Absolutely,you're always going to get this with a 3-door coupe,nature of the beast.


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

If you think a TT is awkward to get out of you should try the doors on a Ford Mustang or BMW 6 Series.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I had a Scirocco then a Mk2 TT coupe and now a Mk3 roadster. I'd say they were all the same for access. If you struggled with the Roc you'll be no better with a TT.

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Putting the window down before getting in or out helps a bit.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Leaving through the window is a bit extreme!!!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

4433allanr said:


> Leaving through the window is a bit extreme!!!


Worked for the Dukes of Hazzard 

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

4433allanr said:


> Leaving through the window is a bit extreme!!!


Get a roadster, hood down, window down and he could just climb out over the door


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

Yep, you'd get very much the same experience with TT. 
The doors are quite long and heavy. For example, in most of car parks I have to let my missus out before actually parking, as It is rarely enough room to open both doors comfortably when between two other cars.


----------



## poobahuk (Jul 5, 2016)

Find a compatible Lambo door conversion?


----------



## thrash (Oct 20, 2016)

Thanks for the replies!
That is quite annoying but I had a feeling it would be the case 
I think I might have to pop to the dealers and see if I can give it a go and see how I manage. It's one of those things you don't pick up on during a test drive.

I'm hoping it will be a minor annoyance and I'd enjoy the car so much it would be worth putting up with. On the Scirocco it wasn't!


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Take up some Yoga and limber up.


----------



## nickyr (Mar 9, 2016)

I've been disabled for the last 2 years (broken back caused by bone marrow cancer) and my mobility is seriously impaired.

However I find the TT easy to get in and out of. I think this is to do with the higher sill enabling me to use my arms to lever myself in and out, putting less stress on my back.

The doors can be an issue though, particularly when parked on sloping ground and I have to push the door upwards to open it.

Of course this is my personal experience.


----------



## Jermar (Sep 6, 2015)

All I can add is, I find my MK3 much easier to exit than the MK2. I think the seat is a little higher in the MK3.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

leopard said:


> Absolutely,you're always going to get this with a 3-door coupe,nature of the beast.


+1


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

ZephyR2 said:


> 4433allanr said:
> 
> 
> > Leaving through the window is a bit extreme!!!
> ...


True.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Jermar said:


> All I can add is, I find my MK3 much easier to exit than the MK2. I think the seat is a little higher in the MK3.


+1, I stopped next to an Elise yesterday and I felt like I was in a Range Rover.


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

At 61 years of age my back and hips aren't what they were.
I find the TT far, far easier to get out of than any 4-door saloon as my arse is in front of the B-pillar and I can just turn in my seat to swing my legs out.
In a 4-door it is behind the B-pillar and I have to shuffle forwards in my seat and then twist my legs in the small space available.
The TT door also stays where I put it, whereas in many of my wife's cars the bloody thing always swings back on me.

In small spaces open the window, it's amazing how much difference that makes.


----------



## thrash (Oct 20, 2016)

Haha I don't need yoga! Getting in and out with nothing around would be perfectly fine, it's more about getting out of the car with 2 cars either side of the space.

I actually remember in my old car, I parked up in a car park, the space looked big enough, it was the only space so I didn't have much choice. So I park up and attempt to get out but I couldn't; the doors just wouldn't open wide enough for me to actually get out. That was what made me get rid of it, I couldn't put up with it anymore! Admittedly, I always try and avoid parking between two cars anyway but it's not always possible.


----------



## storey01 (Dec 3, 2015)

ZephyR2 said:


> 4433allanr said:
> 
> 
> > Leaving through the window is a bit extreme!!!
> ...


Hahaha you guys are hilarious.


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

Our driveway slopes and I have to park sideways this means my wife is getting out of the car up hill but grabbing both buttocks & giving her a big push does the job albeit not very elegantly. :roll:


----------

